# adjusting my tv with blu ray



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

I just bought a Samsung bd-6500 and I can’t adjust any thing on my tv… color contrast refresh any thing when I plug it in to the tv… I have a Samsung 8 series. Bought the blu ray at best buy so I can take it back no problem


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I presume you are using HDMI?

If so make sure it is showing HDMI output from the BD player this should be shown on the screen of the player and then use an HDMI AV input on the Samsung, color/contrast have nothing to do with the input of the signal, if all else fails it might also be worth trying another HDMI cable.


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

It should be no problem what so ever changing settings. However check your TV configuration for HDMI input.


----------

